# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Transcript "Why I like Shenzhen so much"

## ChaltenFitzroy

I've seen a video with a man, that has perhaps more legible speech.   ::     
**************************************************  *************
Hello, Jan here in Shenzhen and today I'm gonna talk a little bit about the city that I like the most. 
I've been over ninety countries and people are surprised if I say Shenzhen is one of the most favorites … 
is one of my favorite cities in the world. It's in a top 5 issue, maybe it's even in a top 3.  And why is that? 
Well, I sure you can see, I'm in Shenzhen right now and behind me you can see [ *** ] … I miss you 
where it is of a dance to Pingan. I think it's called the Pingan Financial Center, 600 meters height, here 
in Futian District in Shenzhen. So, why do I like  this city so much? I think the only one reason for that 
and that's the energy. When I came here for the first time it's not only Shenzhen. It's also in Beijing and 
in Shanghai. [ *** ] can really feel the energy of this city, you can see it growing every time you come 
here. I come to … I [ *** ] Shenzhen at least once for year and every time you can see changes.

----------


## xXHoax

English appears to be a second language for him. 
He's very good at it. Interestingly, he seems to have a european accent, but not all of it is a foreign accent. I can't tell if that is because he somehow learned a European English accent [of which there are many], or if it is just the accent left over from his first language. In the vast majority of cases, learners of English end up learning American English, for many reasons.  
Hello, Jan here in Shenzhen and today I'm gonna talk a little bit about the city that I like the most. 
I've been to over ninety countries and people are surprised if I say Shenzhen is *one of the most favorites … 
It's one of my favorite cities in the world. It's in the top 5 for sure, maybe it's even (eh) in the top 3. And why is that? 
Well, as you can see, I'm in Shenzhen right now and behind me you can see the (eh) [let me see. Where is it? It's over there.] 
I think it's called the Pingan Financial Center, 600 meters high, here 
in Futian District in Shenzhen. So, why do I like this city so much? I think there's only one reason for that 
and that's the energy. When I came here for the first time -- it's not only in Shenzhen, it's also in Beijing and 
in Shanghai -- but you can really feel the energy of this city, you can see it growing every time you come 
here. I come to [EHEHEH]~ I visit Shenzhen at least once per year and every time you can see changes.
Everytime I come there is a new subway line, or they have built a new skyscraper, uhm, it keeps changing. 
*"one of the most favorite" ; this is not a phrase that can be said.
...one of my favorite(s).
...one of the favorites... 
The phrase "most favorite" isn't wrong, but it's very specific, and can easily be misused. In this case, it doesn't fit with the surrounding words.
That's very likely why he rephrased it in the next sentence.

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

_Thank you very much, xXHoax!_ 
He is a dutch. 
I've put this video aside, for a time. Because I've (probably  ::  ) found a video with a native speaker. 
I'm preparing it for posting now ...  ::

----------

